# Running an Akasa 220mm fan off a fan controller



## blomothy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm thinking of repacing the 22cm fan that came as standard on the top of my case with the Akasa version which I believe has greater airflow (although I dont know the stats for my 'A-Plus' fan included)

The problem is, the fan I have at the moment and the one I plan to buy are both 4-pin molex connected. I'd really like to connect the 22cm fan to my fan controller which outputs power to fans as *3-pin (Male)* form. I'd basicly like to bridge the gap from 3-pin male connecter at the end of the fan controller output cable to 4-pin input for the fan...? Have looked on the internet for a simple cable... and not been too successful...

would greatly appreciate any help

Andrew


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

wwhat case do you have? Tha top fan in the antec 900 can not be replaced if thats what you're using. 

I had made the 3 pin to molex adapters for my case. Used the old 2 pin switch leads and the molex power leads off my old Pent 2 systems and P7/P8 power supplies to make adapters. My controller (sunbeam rheobus) came with 2 3 pin tomolex adapters, I made the other 2 since the antec 900 uses all molex.


----------



## blomothy (Jul 16, 2008)

the case is... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aplus-Block...6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1217079622&sr=8-6

ignore the '120mm fan' on there it is a 220mm fan actually

how would I go about making a converter for the power? I have the headers for the power I need to be connected but on different wires.. could I just cut and swap a connecter at the end of the wire? does the current only flow one way as it is DC?

do you know of anywhere in the UK (or that can get it here) where I could just buy a pre-made connecter? there seem to be plenty of 4 to 3 pin adapters but not the other way round.

thanks
Andrew


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

if you check around, look at the specs on different fan controllers. As I said, the Sunbeam Rheobus is what i use. Comes in black and silver and includes 2 molex adapters in the box. I unhooked the LED's.


----------



## blomothy (Jul 16, 2008)

bit of a problem there... I've already got a scythe fan controller that I use... I cant understand why i cant find a cable to convert 3 to 4 pin? someone else must have had this problem?


----------



## blomothy (Jul 16, 2008)

i think ive got it.... (sorry for my level of ignorance here)

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_1902.html

but im pretty sure that using this cable... power goes from the 3 pin male connecter to both of the 4 pin ones? and so the fan controller will be correctly connected to the fan?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you'll need a cable with one 4-pin female (the right one in the picture) and one 3-pin female plug.
The 3-pin in the picture is a male plug.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

eneles said:


> I think you'll need a cable with one 4-pin female (the right one in the picture) and one 3-pin female plug.
> The 3-pin in the picture is a male plug.


correct.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

eneles said:


> I think you'll need a cable with one 4-pin female (the right one in the picture) and one 3-pin female plug.
> The 3-pin in the picture is a male plug.
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://store.pchcables.com/3pinfefanadt1.html


----------

